
Ask HN: Is the swiftype article on the homepage an ad? - awinter-py
I&#x27;ve never seen an HN post that didn&#x27;t have a discussion &#x2F; vote button. Is this new?
======
detaro
Yes, that's a job ad. No, that's not new (at least a few years). From the FAQ:

> _The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear
> on the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
> comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should
> be on the front page at a time._

